
Show HN: Essential ingredients about CSS-Grid - SrinivasanKK
https://srinivasankk.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-css-grid/
======
SrinivasanKK
I wrote this article by building the scheduler UI kind of HTML template with
CSS-Grid.

Based on I came up with the necessary things we need to know that help us to
build the web design fast enough with CSS-Grid.

